# Does your Feedback Sports stand hold your bike horizontally?



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I posted this at the end of another thread but wanted to get as many answers as possible.

I purchased a Feedback Sports Sport Mechanic stand and was very disappointed with it. When I clamp a bike via the seatpost, the stand cannot hold the bike horizontally. Even with the rear adjusting knob as tight as I can get it, the bike rotates so that the front wheel is a foot lower than the rear wheel. 

No amount of torque on the rear knob will keep the bike horizontal. If I use two hands on the clamp and every bit of strength I have, I can get it so the front wheel only dips slightly but it just a tap on the frame rotates the bike down about 20 degrees.

Is this the best this stand can do on a 26 pound bike? Jenson is offering a return but I don't want to waste two weeks of shipping and return shipping to get another POS stand back. I'd rather just refund the money and get one that works. Or is this one defective?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the red one which is the Pro or Elite or something... 
I don't even try to hold the bike horizontally. I always put the front wheel on the ground.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I have the red one which is the Pro or Elite or something...
> I don't even try to hold the bike horizontally. I always put the front wheel on the ground.


But can it if you wanted it to? I'm trying to determine if I have a defective stand or if it's not designed to hold the bike horizontally.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hang on. It's 6 feet from me. I'll try.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OK... Right now, my XL 29er is in my stand with the rear wheel off. 

I loosened the knob, lifted the front wheel and tightened the knob. It holds the front wheel up.. With no rear wheel. I wouldn't work on my bike like that, so I put it back down. 
Now, when I want to work on the drivetrain standing up, I remove the front wheel and make the bike straight.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks. Sounds like I have a defective stand. The rear wheel reduces the clockwise torque on the clamp so the fact that you can hold the front wheel up and I can't, with less torque, means I have a defective stand.

Wonderful. Now, in addition to a weekend without riding due to MORE damn rain, I can't rebuild my backup bike as I had hoped.

Time for a Park stand.


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe try pulling the handle and greasing the threads so that you can get it tighter. I would say the Feedback is more stable than the Park. I worked on the road all last year with Feedback stands and found them to be very robust.

mk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree. I believe the Feedback stands are better than the Parks, I just didn't want to start a pissing match.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the Park stand at home. It is stable and strong enough to rotate the bike 360 degrees. When I need to let the oil out of the air chamber on my defective Float and don't feel like pulling the fork, it will hold the bike upside down no problems. I have used Feedback before as well and think they are ok. Just wanted to give park a vote of confidence.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the Feedback red pro stand and it works fine for me. I can rotate the bike 360 degrees with no problem. With the stand all the way up it does feel like it could tip over if you pulled on it a little bit. I do load my bike in the stand with the clamp facing the back to help the leverage and I do have to tighten the clamp that lets the bike rotate pretty tight.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if it will get better over time. Maybe as the clutch wears a little bit?

I really like how stable the stand is and don't feel like waiting another two weeks to ship it back and have a replacement sent.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

KevinGT said:


> I wonder if it will get better over time. Maybe as the clutch wears a little bit?
> 
> I really like how stable the stand is and don't feel like waiting another two weeks to ship it back and have a replacement sent.


I can spin my bike clear around and have it hold, but I almost always have a bike in it (or any repair stand) with the seat tube/post vertical. Easier to get the bike in and out and can still make most all the repairs.

No need to have the bike parallel to the ground.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the same stand and I have had some issues holding the bike with the front wheel above the rear, it's the only complaint I have about the stand. It does seem like it got better with time, but I wish it had more holding power. That said I have no problem holding the bike horizontal. Luckily I don't need to hold the front wheel above the rear for any particular reason.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

My Ultimate Pro Classic has no trouble holding my bike in any position. Even my 45lb bike is fine.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

The Pro's seem to have a better handle to tighten the adjustment down.


----------



## Feedback Sports (Jan 3, 2012)

*From Feedback Sports*



KevinGT said:


> Thanks. Sounds like I have a defective stand. The rear wheel reduces the clockwise torque on the clamp so the fact that you can hold the front wheel up and I can't, with less torque, means I have a defective stand.
> 
> Wonderful. Now, in addition to a weekend without riding due to MORE damn rain, I can't rebuild my backup bike as I had hoped.
> 
> Time for a Park stand.


I'm sorry you're having trouble with your Sport Mechanic stand and we want to make sure you're a happy customer. First of all you should be able to hold the bike horizontally, we do this every day along with many other professional teams that use our stand. One of the biggest differences with the Sport Mechanic and the Pro stands is a tri knob in the rear that allows you the ability to tighten the rotation a bit tighter. I'm confident that you can tighten the Sport Mechanic enough to hold your bike upright without having to put the wheel on the ground.

What I would like to ask is if you could call our customer service department at 800-975-2854 or email [email protected]

Again, sorry for the trouble and we'll for sure make you a happy customer.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks. I used the stand over the weekend and, other than not being able to keep the complete bike from rotating, it's a great stand. Very stable and I like the clamping mechanism.

And, once I took the wheels off the bike, the stand could hold it at any angle  I'll give your customer service department a call to see if there is anything they can do to help. I'll also lock my second bike in there and see if I can brute-strength it with both hands on the rear knob to hold the front end up.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is mine in the stand.


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

I can do almost all of that with my TANDEM! I do need to ensure my tripod is properly adjusted so it doesn't flop. I do have the pro model, and it's actually pre-feedback, it's an ultimate. i'm pressure sure the clamps are just a carry over though. I'd never recommend any other type of stand. If this stand ever breaks, I would buy another one in a heartbeat. Any angle, it'll hold.



dlennard said:


> Here is mine in the stand.


----------

